# leonwales' Journal - Trying to get into shape.



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I nearly didn't approve this thread because of the undies, now sort your life out !

:lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

HAHA ill put them in the bin and post some more recent pics soon


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

My knee straps I ordered come today. Also started taking cod liver oil to protect my joints.



Back and biceps today, I will post some recent progress pics.

Also trying this pre-work out. I'll let you know how I get on. They sel it in TESCO.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Great back and biceps work out. Done 100kg bar rows.

Pre-work out tasted like [email protected] worked but made me feel funny. Dont think pre-work outs are for me.

Belly fat is going. Abs coming through and got some back muscles showing.

Chest tomorrow. Really lagging with my chest. Any advice to improve this?

I can lift more on the smith machine but don't want to give up the bench press.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Progress pics.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

So done chest, tris and shoulders today. Chest is the only place I'm not seeing great improvement.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Been on the sun beds looking a bit red. Thinking of dropping my carbs down and doing a bit of cardio to try get rid of my belly.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ouch bit burnt! Messed up my leg work out up.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I'm going to switch my diet for a few days to try drop this bit of fat round my lower abs.

Roughly:

2500 Cals

200g Protein

80g Carbs

150g Fat

Will mostly be eating chicken, eggs and cheese.

Going to do some cardio tonight instead of my usual weight routine.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rather than swapping weights for cardio (which is not good imo)... why dont u just add in 15 mins HIIT after your weights session tonight??


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Rather than swapping weights for cardio (which is not good imo)... why dont u just add in 15 mins HIIT after your weights session tonight??


Thanks for the advice. Only reason i was swapping it is because ive been up half the night. I think i will add that in at the end of my sessions in future. Treadmill or cross trainer?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leonwales said:


> Thanks for the advice. Only reason i was swapping it is because ive been up half the night. I think i will add that in at the end of my sessions in future. Treadmill or cross trainer?


I think easier on treadmill but totally up to u


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I think easier on treadmill but totally up to u


Thanks What about the diet?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Progress Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would change that split, to something like this

Day1 - chest & biseps

Day2 - legs

Day3 - back and traps

Day4 - shoulders & triceps


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> I would change that split, to something like this
> 
> Day1 - chest & biseps
> 
> ...


My reason for doing it like that is when you do chest you usually work triceps too. Same with biceps and back?

Im up for changing it, if you think it needs doing.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> My reason for doing it like that is Same with bicewhen you do chest you usually work triceps too.ps and back?
> 
> Im up for changing it, if you think it needs doing.


Thats why in the option ive given you, your doing chest & biseps... and when your doing shoulders your doing triceps!!

You seem to be doing all your muscles twice per week... IMO thats over training them.. after youve trained/broke the muscle down, you need to give them plenty of time to rebuild.. No p[oint in hitting them again when they havent recovered from the last session.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Leonwales said:


> My reason for doing it like that is when you do chest you usually work triceps too. Same with biceps and back?
> 
> Im up for changing it, if you think it needs doing.


Cheers man ill change my program and see how i get on.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Done 30 min fat burn cardio, worked chest also.

Watched a video on Kai greene earlier and he was talking about less weight, getting correct form and really squeezing and stretching the muscle. Tried it on my work out, it was really good to get the connection with the muscle and really feel the squeeze.

My misses is eating a dominos and I'm trying to drop fat


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Done 30 min fat burn cardio, worked chest also.
> 
> Watched a video on Kai greene earlier and he was talking about less weight, getting correct form and really squeezing and stretching the muscle. Tried it on my work out, it was really good to get the connection with the muscle and really feel the squeeze.
> 
> My misses is eating a dominos and I'm trying to drop fat


just stick with ya diet and training... learn to handle the temptation.. It will be worth it in the end..

Consistency is a very big tool in BB


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> just stick with ya diet and training... learn to handle the temptation.. It will be worth it in the end..
> 
> Consistency is a very big tool in BB


I'm actually really good on diets. It's the lack of patience that is my problem.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> I'm actually really good on diets. It's the lack of patience that is my problem.


Rome wasnt built in a day..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leon you are gonna make it!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

like the tat mate, will follow and help when I can which won't be alot


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> like the tat mate, will follow and help when I can which won't be alot


Dai you have plenty of knowledge in this game now...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai you have plenty of knowledge in this game now...


I but I can't fecking remember it :laugh:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Cheers lads your encouragement is a great help.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Dunno if this green tea fad is true but the mint one is pretty tasty.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Great back work out today, done half hour fat burn cardio and some ab work. This belly fat won't budge but I'm making great progress everywhere else.

Also noticed I get stiff nipples in the gym, think it could be gyno from lack of steroids? :laugh:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Argh not been to the gym but I've been sticking to my diet and I swear my belly is getting bigger.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Argh not been to the gym but I've been sticking to my diet and I swear my belly is getting bigger.


Your expecting to much to soon..

Try not to look at your body in the mirror for a couple of weeks.. you will then see a change.. if you are sticking to a good diet


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Your expecting to much to soon..
> 
> Try not to look at your body in the mirror for a couple of weeks.. you will then see a change.. if you are sticking to a good diet


Lol I look in mirror a few times a day, but you are right.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

30 minute fat burn speed 6 incline 3

3x10 Squat 80kg

3x10 calf raises 40kg

3x10 leg press 80kg

3x10 hamstring curls 70kg*

3x10 quad curls 70kg*

3x10 sitting calf raises 80kg

3x10 hanging leg raises BW

*these might be lbs

Will be doing some walking with the misses later to try get the baby out


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I know i'm not meant to be looking in mirror but i can feel the fat going from my belly, although the low carbs is making me a bit giddy.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> I know i'm not meant to be looking in mirror but i can feel the fat going from my belly, although the low carbs is making me a bit giddy.


How much cardio are you doing mate?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> How much cardio are you doing mate?


trying to get half hour in before my workout, only done it twice so far tho.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> trying to get half hour in before my workout, only done it twice so far tho.


Do your work out first... then cardio. do every time you train. fasted am cardio will shift the fat quicker too


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Do your work out first... then cardio. do every time you train. fasted am cardio will shift the fat quicker too


OK i will start that tonight boss. Cant do morning cardio at the moment, too busy with work/moving/having baby.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Do your work out first... then cardio. do every time you train. fasted am cardio will shift the fat quicker too


Sorry mate got a question for you.

I've dropped my carbs completely out of my diet (for now) just wondering is this wrong? Should i be having some carbs pre-work out?

Trying to get my BF right down.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Sorry mate got a question for you.
> 
> I've dropped my carbs completely out of my diet (for now) just wondering is this wrong? Should i be having some carbs pre-work out?
> 
> Trying to get my BF right down.


Yes its very wrong.. you need some carbs for energy.. just reduce the your usual carbs by half! for a few weeks and see how that goes


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes its very wrong.. you need some carbs for energy.. just reduce the your usual carbs by half! for a few weeks and see how that goes


Ok thanks, ill add some back in.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Ok thanks, ill add some back in.


try not to eat carbs after 6pm


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> try not to eat carbs after 6pm


Ok so ill eat all of my carbs pre work out.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Ok so ill eat all of my carbs pre work out.


Yeah..

Post up the diet your planning.. and I'll have a look later, and change it for you.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah..
> 
> Post up the diet your planning.. and I'll have a look later, and change it for you.


I'm changing it all the time at the moment.

I was on:

3500 Cals

200g Protein

400g Carbs

50g Fat

But ive dropped the carbs and upped the protein and fat.

Most of my protein comes from: chicken, eggs and cottage cheese.

Cheers for all your help.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulders tri's & forearms

Military Press 40kg

Arm raises 10kg DB

Shoulder press 40kg

Lateral raises 2 plates (dunno what weight)

Tri extensions 6 plates (^)

Skull crushers 10kg bar

Standing tri extensions 20kg

Seated dip 150lb

Wrist curls 7.5kg DB

Behind back wrist curls 10kg bar

Followed by 30 minutes cardio


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

whats your hight and weight?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> whats your hight and weight?


5'11 88kg


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I forgot to defrost my chicken in time for today and got no other protein source on hand so I'm going to have to treat myself to a fresh baguette! Might also jump on the sun beds, won't cook myself for so long this time.

Back day today which I think is my favourite and strongest muscles to work out


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

how many reps and sets are you doing


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> how many reps and sets are you doing


3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Today's work out:

Face pulls 6 plates

Lat pulls 49kg 63kg 70kg

Bent over pulls 60kg 80kg 100kg

Bent over rows 40kg 60kg 40kg

Shrugs bar 40kg 60kg

Shrugs DB 15kg 25kg 30kg

Decline sit up

Hanging leg raises

Doing my cardio now.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Men wearing Lycra shorts should be illegal.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> I'm changing it all the time at the moment.
> 
> I was on:
> 
> ...


increase protein to 300g and reduce carbs to 200g Leon :thumbup1:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> increase protein to 300g and reduce carbs to 200g Leon :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> increase protein to 300g and reduce carbs to 200g Leon :thumbup1:


Should I just train 4 days? Not add a day for cardio?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Should I just train 4 days? Not add a day for cardio?


30 mins cardio after each training sesh, or after atleast 3 of them.

it all depends on how quick you wanna shift the fat mate....


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> 30 mins cardio after each training sesh, or after atleast 3 of them.
> 
> it all depends on how quick you wanna shift the fat mate....


Ok cheers mate


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Here is what I have drunk today:

Coffee 3 mugs

Water 5ltr

300ml Protein Shake

250ml energy drink

330ml shake

Green tea 1 mug


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Here is what I have drunk today:
> 
> Coffee 3 mugs
> 
> ...


Are you taking cod liver oil, vit c?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Are you taking cod liver oil, vit c?


Cod liver and multi vit


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

drink atleast 4 ltres water per day.. and 5g vit c..


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> drink atleast 4 ltres water per day.. and 5g vit c..


I need to add more vitamin c


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> I need to add more vitamin c


It will help with wter retention..


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> It will help with wter retention..


Do you mean it will give me the poops? Lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

No mate.. The more water you drink, the less water your body will hold. And Vit c helps stop your body holding water..

= making you slimmer lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> No mate.. The more water you drink, the less water your body will hold. And Vit c helps stop your body holding water..
> 
> = making you slimmer lol


Sweet i will get some before work.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> No mate.. The more water you drink, the less water your body will hold. And Vit c helps stop your body holding water..
> 
> = making you slimmer lol




10 of these?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> View attachment 122989
> 
> 
> 10 of these?


Yeah 2 at a time through out the day


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

After one month. reduce to 3g and stay at 3


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> After one month. reduce to 3g and stay at 3


this should be fun. look like a druggie.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Looking vascular in my arms and hands today, dunno if that is fat loss or the vit C


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Looking vascular in my arms and hands today, dunno if that is fat loss or the vit C


the vit c wont work that quick mate lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> the vit c wont work that quick mate lol


I thought it was an instant fat loss secret


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Water and VIT C done

Incline bp 20kg 30kg 30kg

Decline on smith 30kg 40kg 60kg

Decline DB 25kg 20kg 15kg

Flat flys 15kg 15kg 15kg

Z bar curls 10kg 20kg 30kg

DB curls 15kg 15kg 15kg

Cable curl 5 plates 7 plates 7 plates

Arm curls machine 40kg 45kg 30kg

Doing cardio now...


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Eating cottage cheese in the bath... Things just got serious.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What cottage cheese are you eating?

I've recently tried Asda's own with pineapple chunks, it's stunning!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> What cottage cheese are you eating?
> 
> I've recently tried Asda's own with pineapple chunks, it's stunning!


Tesco chilli one, can't eat any other ones!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Close enough


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

22/03/13 I weighed 90.6KG. Today I weigh 87.8kg. Only just introduced cardio and lowered my carb intake.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

@Jay.32 How low should try cut down to? I'm pretty happy with my progress so far and don't know how far to take it. Trying to think what my next goal should be.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dont go by the weighing scales.. Go by the mirror. Get down to what your happy with, then either maintain that size or start a clean bulk and build clean mass.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Dont go by the weighing scales.. Go by the mirror. Get down to what your happy with, then either maintain that size or start a clean bulk and build clean mass.


Yes that's what I'll do, the fat is going from my belly and my abs are starting to show. I'll do another month like this and do a progress pic and see if you think I should carry on or lean bulk.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Should I remain natural or turn to the dark side?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Should I remain natural or turn to the dark side?


How old are ya mate?

I'm not sure that roids would help you out just yet, where you are with your training and diet.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> How old are ya mate?
> 
> I'm not sure that roids would help you out just yet, where you are with your training and diet.


25 Im not thinking just yet. Sometime in the future.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> 25 Im not thinking just yet. Sometime in the future.


Definitely in the future pal


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Found this pic from about 10 months ago before I got fat. I dunno why but my chest has always been weak.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Definitely in the future pal


Yep, how to you decide to do it? lack natural gains?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Yep, how to you decide to do it? lack natural gains?


Yep. Make sure you have been gaining well with your training and diet, and I just waited till I got stuck really and gains became a bit slow and wanted some extra help


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Yep. Make sure you have been gaining well with your training and diet, and I just waited till I got stuck really and gains became a bit slow and wanted some extra help


I'm making great gains at the moment due to starting again. Anyway I can bring my chest up?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I'm making great gains at the moment due to starting again. Anyway I can bring my chest up?


That's good, love the muscle memory 

I would say just hit it hard and heavy, both flat bench and incline, maybe use DBs instead of BB.

Add in some db flyes too right at the end of the session just to really isolate the chest and give it a final stretch.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> That's good, love the muscle memory
> 
> I would say just hit it hard and heavy, both flat bench and incline, maybe use DBs instead of BB.
> 
> Add in some db flyes too right at the end of the session just to really isolate the chest and give it a final stretch.


Thanks man I'll do that next chest session. Having a Chinese tonight mmmmm


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> 25 Im not thinking just yet. Sometime in the future.


I started at 18.. if you research and understand what your taking!! and do it properly.. you will be fine to start now.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> I started at 18.. if you research and understand what your taking!! and do it properly.. you will be fine to start now.


I've researched it but I wanna get low bf at the moment anyway. I was thinking blast and cruise test e


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Fasted cardio! Dunno who's idea this was 

Without net till 10th of June due to move. Won't be working out till Tuesday too but I'm sure moving is classed as exercise.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Moved today. Food went out the window but plenty of exercise.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Felt **** the last few days. I was sick yesterday, not sure if its because I didn't drink as much water and the heat with moving. Hopefully going to get back in the gym today and get back on track.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Face pulls 21kg 28kg 35kg

Lat pulls 49kg 63kg 70kg

Bent over rows 40kg 40kg 40kg

Bent over pulls 60kg 60kg 60kg

DB shrugs 30kg 30kg 30kg

Bar shrugs 40kg 80kg 100kg

Doing 30 minute cardio. Gym wifi


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Started taking magnesium before bed. I think it's doing the trick. Also managed to source some test-e I'm picking it up later.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Started taking magnesium before bed. I think it's doing the trick. Also managed to source some test-e I'm picking it up later.


So your starting a cycle then fella?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> So your starting a cycle then fella?


Yep, not sure if I should start straight away?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

If youve got it, use it..

how you planning on running it? dose? cycle time?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> If youve got it, use it..
> 
> how you planning on running it? dose? cycle time?


500mg weekly. On its own. 10-12 weeks on then just cruise.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> 500mg weekly. On its own. 10-12 weeks on then just cruise.


GO FOR IT....


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> GO FOR IT....


Ordered the needles and stuff off the net. I'll probably do first one Saturday morning incase I get a bad pip. I'll do some photos for before and after.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Ordered the needles and stuff off the net. I'll probably do first one Saturday morning incase I get a bad pip. I'll do some photos for before and after.


Just get it from the needle exchange free..


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Just get it from the needle exchange free..


It's in Newport isn't it? Might go Saturday if mine don't come. Got to get some chicken anyway.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> It's in Newport isn't it? Might go Saturday if mine don't come. Got to get some chicken anyway.


Yeah near town center


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah near town center


I'm scared who ill bump into ha.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

You can see the line in the middle of my abs but they ain't popping out like some do. They look pretty poor. Haha


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> 500mg weekly. On its own. 10-12 weeks on then just cruise.


Ahaaa knew you couldn't wait  get on it bro can't wait to see you transform!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Flat bench 30kg 40kg 40kg

Flat bench DB 20kg 15kg 15kg

Flies 10kg 10kg 10kg

Chess press 61.4kg 68.2kg 54.5kg

Z bar 20kg 20kg 20kg

Hammer curls 10kg 10kg 10kg

Arm curl 30kg 40kg 20kg

Cable curls 5 plates x3


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Ahaaa knew you couldn't wait  get on it bro can't wait to see you transform!


Ha my brother got some pro hormones and he's smaller than me but started lifting more. Can't have that now can I.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I can see some progress. I thought my legs was good but they look skinny


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Just to note I don't count the weight of the bar.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Just to note I don't count the weight of the bar.


You should


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

enjoy it on the dark side  made decent progress mate keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> You should


I know but people will say different weights for the bars so ill just count the plates. Add 15KG or 20KG if you wish 

Got let down on my test-e so i will have to order some off net.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> enjoy it on the dark side  made decent progress mate keep it up! :thumb:


Thanks mate! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat 40kg 80kg 100kg

Leg press 80kg 120kg 160kg 200kg

Calf raises 80kg 100kg 100kg

Leg curls 130 170 190

Ham curls 90 110 110

Leg raises


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

My needles come this morning, could of been jabbing myself in the ass this morning but no gear yet  my mrs thinks I'm a freak, ha.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Cable Shoulder press 22.7kg 27.3kg 31.8kg

Shoulder press 40kg 40kg

Lat arm raises 2 2 2

Arm raises 10kg

Pull downs one arm 5 5 5

Over head pulls 7 7 7

Seated Dip 61.4kg 68.2kg 81.8kg

Skull crushers bar x3


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Rest day today, not much to update apart from my farts stink


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Would you do deadlifts with back or legs?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ordered test 300 think it would be better to run 600?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Would you do deadlifts with back or legs?


I do it with back mate, got both your lower back and traps coming into play aswell as legs, but I feel it's more of a back exercise.

Plus you really don't want to be doing both squats and deadlift on leg day!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Ordered test 300 think it would be better to run 600?


500 would of been fine for your first cycle, but slightly higher dose won't do you any harm  what lab have you gone for?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> 500 would of been fine for your first cycle, but slightly higher dose won't do you any harm  what lab have you gone for?


Fuerza labs test 300



Only thinking of doing 600 because its 300's


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Fuerza labs test 300
> 
> View attachment 124374
> 
> ...


Yeah well obviously run 600 with that 

Good lab mate you should have much success! When is first pin?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah well obviously run 600 with that
> 
> Good lab mate you should have much success! When is first pin?


Hopefully tomorrow if it comes in time. When do you think is best to do it morning or night?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Hopefully tomorrow if it comes in time. When do you think is best to do it morning or night?


Makes absolutely no difference mate!

Probably morning so that you are moving around and therefore spreading the oil about within you.

Only thing I would say is do it straight after you shower, whenever that is, so your skin is nice and soft and your muscle relaxed.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Makes absolutely no difference mate!
> 
> Probably morning so that you are moving around and therefore spreading the oil about within you.
> 
> Only thing I would say is do it straight after you shower, whenever that is, so your skin is nice and soft and your muscle relaxed.


Haha I'll do it in morning then, told my mrs what I'm doing so she don't catch me


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Any advice about my diet? Also acne advice welcome, some reason my spots have flared up just thinking about all that test. I'm starting to wash my face 3 times a day with tea tree oil. I'm like the worlds oldest teenager.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Face pull 14kg 21kg 28kg

Lat pulls 42kg 56kg 70kg

Row 60kg 60kg 60kg

Under arm row 60kg 60kg 60kg

Deads 60kg 80kg 100kg 100kg

Shrugs 60kg 80kg 80kg

Counted the bar this time. Dunno why I done extra set on deals.

Doing 30 mind cardio now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed mate :thumb:



Leonwales said:


> Would you do deadlifts with back or legs?


You could do them, or variants of them on both, I feel deads ESP conventional deads pulled from the floor, when done with correct form really hit your hams and glutes hard, whereas on back day you could take your legs totally out of the picture by doing rack pulls?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Subbed mate :thumb:
> 
> You could do them, or variants of them on both, I feel deads ESP conventional deads pulled from the floor, when done with correct form really hit your hams and glutes hard, whereas on back day you could take your legs totally out of the picture by doing rack pulls?


Done them with back yesterday. Lower back is hurting because I've not done them in a while.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulder boulders in the gym.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Video of my abs and lower back.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Incline bench 50kg 50kg 50kg

Flat DB press 10kg 15kg 15kg

Flies 10kg 10kg 10kg

Chest press 47.7kg 61.4kg 68.4kg

Z bar curls 20kg 20kg 20kg

Concentrated curls 7.5kg 10kg 15kg

Arm curl machine 30kg 50kg

6 pull ups << finished lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Back


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Test not turned up. I'm chasing supplier. Had the needles over a week and nothing to jab 

Edit: I'm an idiot. I didn't get an email to say it had been posted and I waited 2 days before emailing them. My own fault really.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leonwales said:


> Test not turned up. I'm chasing supplier. Had the needles over a week and nothing to jab
> 
> Edit: I'm an idiot. I didn't get an email to say it had been posted and I waited 2 days before emailing them. My own fault really.


what lab are ya going to be running mate.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> what lab are ya going to be running mate.


Fuerza labs test 300


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat 60kg 60kg 80kg

Leg press 160kg 200kg 200kg

Ham curls 90lb 90lb 90lb

Calf raises 80kg 80kg 80kg

Leg ex 70lb 110lb 110lb


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Would it make any difference if I jab on the Friday and don't train the weekend?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Would it make any difference if I jab on the Friday and don't train the weekend?


Doesn't matter at all mate!

It's going to take a few weeks to get the test into your system anyway, takes time to build up.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Doesn't matter at all mate!
> 
> It's going to take a few weeks to get the test into your system anyway, takes time to build up.


Yeh I thought as much, just wanted to make sure


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Feeling good today. Everything is tightening up. Still need to drop some bodyfat but I think I'm doing really well. Thanks everyone for your input and advice.

Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Getting random cramps in my calves today, no idea what from. Not the test because i've not started it yet


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Machine shoulder press

18.2kg 27.3kg 36.4kg

Shoulder press 30kg 40kg 60kg

Arm raises DB 10kg 12.5kg 15kg

Lat delt raise 2 plates x3

Rope pulls 5 plates 7 plates 9 plates

Skull crushers 25kg 35kg 25kg

Seated dips 54.5kg 68.2kg 81.8kg

Raises 20kg 20kg 20kg

Forearm exercises

30 minutes fat burn now


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just stick at the cardio and keep on top of your diet, you'll be looking tighter in no time!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Just done my first jab, was fine. Hardest bit was pulling the oil out of the vial. Misses wouldn't watch me do it, asked her did I look bigger yet


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you're drawing 2ml of oil, draw 2ml of air into the syringe, stick it into the vial, push the plunger so the air goes into the vial, then try drawing the oil. It kind of creates a bit of pressure and makes drawing it out a bit easier.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you put any air into the vial before you drew the oil back? I was so shocked at how easy the pin went in on my first jab, didnt even feel it go in lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> If you're drawing 2ml of oil, draw 2ml of air into the syringe, stick it into the vial, push the plunger so the air goes into the vial, then try drawing the oil. It kind of creates a bit of pressure and makes drawing it out a bit easier.


Yeh I done that mate and it still wouldn't come out. Ill get the hang of it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Did you put any air into the vial before you drew the oil back? I was so shocked at how easy the pin went in on my first jab, didnt even feel it go in lol


Yeh, needle went in fine. Oil took a while to go in but I wasn't rushing.


----------



## Kingsleighj (Jun 13, 2013)

Keep it up !


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Bit of a dead bum this morning


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Thinking of changing my diet to 350g Protein. 100g Fats and leaving carbs at 200g. What's everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Some cardio and ab work tonight then weekend off. I think i need it. My body hurts everywhere


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Thinking of changing my diet to 350g Protein. 100g Fats and leaving carbs at 200g. What's everyone's thoughts on this?


Not bad mate. I'd always keep protein high as you get better nutrient partitioning and nitrogen retention on AAS so more of it is utilised, rather than being excreted by the body.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Not bad mate. I'd always keep protein high as you get better nutrient partitioning and nitrogen retention on AAS so more of it is utilised, rather than being excreted by the body.


Thanks mate want to put on size with little fat.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Any volunteers for a bum rub?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Cant sleep my leg is in pain. Walking round trying to ease the pain


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Opening a new site always hurts, think I'm going to use triceps at some point next week!

Next time you jab, make sure you heat up the oil, do some squats to help disperse the oil when it's in the muscle. People say have a bath after it but it makes no difference to me.

It's a bit late now and you're gonna be stuck with it for a bit. I'd advise you to get some ibuprofen to ease the pain.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Opening a new site always hurts, think I'm going to use triceps at some point next week!
> 
> Next time you jab, make sure you heat up the oil, do some squats to help disperse the oil when it's in the muscle. People say have a bath after it but it makes no difference to me.
> 
> It's a bit late now and you're gonna be stuck with it for a bit. I'd advise you to get some ibuprofen to ease the pain.


Thanks mate, I had a bath before. I didn't heat the oil. How long do you think it will take to go?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Thanks mate, I had a bath before. I didn't heat the oil. How long do you think it will take to go?


Could take a few days, from my experience, about 5 maybe?

Definitely heat it up, makes it easier to pin.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Mate, on my first jab I heated the oil, and did squats to help disperse it, plus being a postman I walk around a lot and the pip lasted 6 days, only really felt like a dead leg, second jab, I actually hit a vein at the top of my leg by accident as I was going in the left side, I think I was a bit more shaky as I'm not used to using my left hand for stuff, but did the same squats etc although during the week I had two baths as well as my showers and I found no difference, around day 6 now and the pip is almost none existent, only thing is as I hit the vein this time, it has hurt a tad more than my first jab, and has left a lovely bruise, gonna be opening up maybe 4-6 other sites durning the course but as @Tom90 says, new sites will hurt, but gets less painful each time you use the site, so I'm expecting around 6 days of 'dead leg/****/arm' pain for each new site. Just gotta bear through it


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Suppose I better man up then! Any difference to injecting into certain muscles?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Think it comes down to technique mainly, have only done one muscle group so have now base for a comparison, but will know tomoz as I'm gonna attempt glutes


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Think it comes down to technique mainly, have only done one muscle group so have now base for a comparison, but will know tomoz as I'm gonna attempt glutes


I might just stick with glutes, don't wanna put it any where else.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Suppose I better man up then! Any difference to injecting into certain muscles?


In my experience delts and glutes are least painful places to pin. The pain you get also depends on esters, concentration (mg/ml), amount of oil you're pinning, there's lots of variables really.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> In my experience delts and glutes are least painful places to pin. The pain you get also depends on esters, concentration (mg/ml), amount of oil you're pinning, there's lots of variables really.


300mg. When I done it I wanted to do it again. Now I know it gives me a sore **** for days.

Having a Chinese tonight as a cheat meal.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Leg is a bit better today and my libido is right up!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Epic cheat meal last night felt sick after tho  cooking some chicken up now for today and tomorrow. Itching to get back to the gym!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Great work out! Felt stronger and got a better pump that usual. Looking dryer and leaner (in my shoulders anyway)

Face pulls

5 plates 8 plates 10 plates

Rows

10 plates 15 plates (stack) 15 plates

Front pull downs

80kg 90kg 100kg

Bent over rows 60kg 80kg 80kg

Deads 80kg 100kg 100kg (5)

Shrugs 60kg 100kg 100kg

Upright rows 25kg 25kg 25kg

Cardio now try shift the rest of this belly


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Biceps was hurting doing back yesterday and they are super tight today. Just doing my cardio.

Incline bench press

50kg 60kg 60kg

Flat DB press

30kg 40kg 50kg

Flies

20kg 30kg 30kg

Chest press 68.2kg 81.8kg 68.2kg

Z bar curls 25kg 35kg 35kg

Hammer curls 20kg 20kg 20kg

Straight curls (cable) 10 plates 5 plates 5 plates.

Arm curl machine 40kg


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Biceps was hurting doing back yesterday and they are super tight today. Just doing my cardio.
> 
> Incline bench press
> 
> ...


50kg DB press and 30kg flyes?? 

Is that in each hand or total?!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> 50kg DB press and 30kg flyes??
> 
> Is that in each hand or total?!


Think about it, if the most he can do on incline bench is 60kg, he's not gonna be flat benching 50kg in each hand!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Think about it, if the most he can do on incline bench is 60kg, he's not gonna be flat benching 50kg in each hand!


Thats what I thought!!

Thank fook for that, thought he'd suddenly become a mass monster.

No more quotey both dbs man, you confuse my brain


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Thats what I thought!!
> 
> Thank fook for that, thought he'd suddenly become a mass monster.
> 
> No more quotey both dbs man, you confuse my brain


Yeah it is easier when people say the weight in each hand.

I find its much harder to add weight with dumbells, but with a barbell you can add small increments and it doesn't feel like a massive difference.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah it is easier when people say the weight in each hand.
> 
> I find its much harder to add weight with dumbells, but with a barbell you can add small increments and it doesn't feel like a massive difference.


True dat.

But I still favour dbs any day! Can feel then working chest so much more, proper squeeze!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Thats what I thought!!
> 
> Thank fook for that, thought he'd suddenly become a mass monster.
> 
> No more quotey both dbs man, you confuse my brain


Haha I become a mass monster! With that super man juice.

Yes I added them both up 

Looks like I'm going to be a dad tonight


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Think about it, if the most he can do on incline bench is 60kg, he's not gonna be flat benching 50kg in each hand!


Thanks for talking sense  my chest is still the weakest part of me.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

2nd jab tomorrow, strangely looking forward to it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> 2nd jab tomorrow, strangely looking forward to it.


I always look forward to jabbing, enjoying pinning EOD so far 

Opening my triceps on Saturday before a cheeky arms session.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I always look forward to jabbing, enjoying pinning EOD so far
> 
> Opening my triceps on Saturday before a cheeky arms session.


Ouch! I'm sticking with my bum. Should I be drawing with one needle and injecting with another?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Ouch! I'm sticking with my bum. Should I be drawing with one needle and injecting with another?


YES!!!! Draw with a green and pin with an orange or blue, whichever you prefer. Make sure you're swabbing the vial and injection site too.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> YES!!!! Draw with a green and pin with an orange or blue, whichever you prefer. Make sure you're swabbing the vial and injection site too.


Oops I'll order some greens. I have been swapping.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

When you stick the needle into the vial,it dulls the needle and can make it harder, or more painful if you was to jab with it, always swap To a fresh needle to pin, if you can't order some in time for your next jab go to a needle exchange and ask for a steroid pack, don't have to pay for it either!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> When you stick the needle into the vial,it dulls the needle and can make it harder, or more painful if you was to jab with it, always swap To a fresh needle to pin, if you can't order some in time for your next jab go to a needle exchange and ask for a steroid pack, don't have to pay for it either!


My next jab is in the morning, what if I just swap orange for orange?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well that could work till you can get some greens, the greens will def make drawing the gear a lot easier


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Well that could work till you can get some greens, the greens will def make drawing the gear a lot easier


Cheers mate, got some on order so they will be here for the next jab.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Second jab done, I'm getting a pro at this. I should of been a doctor or something!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Up to 89KG put on 2.1kg in a week.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Up to 89KG put on 2.1kg in a week.


Nice mate, some of that is probably going to be water, but it's always good to see the scales going up, means your doing something right!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Nice mate, some of that is probably going to be water, but it's always good to see the scales going up, means your doing something right!


Yep makes me feel bigger too. I've been drinking at least 4 litres of water a day and 5g of vitamin C so hopefully it keeps water retention to a minimum.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Done some fasted cardio this morning. Here is my leg work out for today:

Squats 60kg 100kg 100kg

Leg press 160kg 200kg 240kg

Calf raises 80kg 100kg 100kg

Hamstring curls 90lb 90lb 90lb

Leg extension 110lb 150lb 190lb

No pip so far! Strength is up but also getting spots on my face :-/ not sure if its the test or not.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Legs feeling strong and they look bigger doesn't come across well on the photos.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Slipped up on my diet was hungry after gym and couldn't be ar$ed with chicken or a shake. Had a bacon and egg sarnie.

I wish these abs would hurry up!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulder press 40kg 60kg 70kg

Military press (smith) 40kg 60kg 40kg

Side arm raises 40kg 40kg 40kg

Arm raises with chains 3x10

Seated dips 68.2kg 81.8kg 88.6kg

Rope Pull downs 10 12 15 (rack)

Skull crushers 35kg x3

Bar pull downs 35kg 42kg 42kg

Strength is shooting up.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Had yesterday off, misses gave birth Saturday so we've been a bit busy, today I trained back. Been have pumps in my back. Dunno if that is normal.

Face pulls 10 plates 12 14

Front pull down 60kg 80kg 100kg

Lat pulls 63kg 70kg 77kg

Shrugs DB 50kg 55kg 70kg

Bent over rows 60kg 80kg 60kg

Deads 60kg 60kg 60kg

Upright rows 25kg 25kg 25kg


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Had yesterday off, misses gave birth Saturday so we've been a bit busy, today I trained back. Been have pumps in my back. Dunno if that is normal.
> 
> Face pulls 10 plates 12 14
> 
> ...


"Misses gave birth on Saturday" saying it so casually lol!

Congrats mate!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> "Misses gave birth on Saturday" saying it so casually lol!
> 
> Congrats mate!


Haha thanks mate, I did post about it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

My needles come today ready for my jab tomorrow, I'm boiling today!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Bench press 50kg 60kg 70kg

DB Press 50kg 50kg 50kg

Peck dec 42kg 49kg 56kg

Chest press 40.9kg 54.5kg 61.4kg

Z bar curls 25kg 25kg 25kg

Arm curl 40kg 45kg 50kg

Chin ups to fail

Leg raises to fail


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

3rd jab done this morning. Much easier with the right needles. :thumb: feeling bigger and strong already but most say the best week is from 4 so looking forward to that.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> 3rd jab done this morning. Much easier with the right needles. :thumb: feeling bigger and strong already but most say the best week is from 4 so looking forward to that.


Orange pin in quad?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Orange pin in quad?


Nah I do it in my bum.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squats 60kg 100kg 120kg

Leg press 120kg 160kg 200kg 240kg 280kg 340kg

Leg extension 110lb 150lb 170lb

Ham curls 110lb 130lb 70lb

Calf raises 80kg 80kg 80kg

Went a bit crazy on the leg press but I kept feeling I could do more. All was done 10 reps, could of done more. Next week I know to push it from the start. Really good seeing all the weights on there.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Boiling today and getting back pumps!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulder press 40kg 60kg 70kg

Military press 40kg 60kg 70kg

Side arm raises 40kg x 3

Lat raises 2 plates x 3

Pull downs 10 plates 12 15

Over head rope 10 12 13

Seated dips 81.8kg 95.5kg 109.1kg

Close grips 20kg 40kg 50kg

Good work out today sweating like a pig! Been eating what ever I want for the past week and I swear my abs are showing more!

What do you guys think?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Shoulder press 40kg 60kg 70kg
> 
> Military press 40kg 60kg 70kg
> 
> ...


Wow mate your chest and arms are looking miles better!! They're coming on nice good job!

Swear that shoulder press of yours is more than mine now.....

:scared:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Wow mate your chest and arms are looking miles better!! They're coming on nice good job!
> 
> Swear that shoulder press of yours is more than mine now.....
> 
> :scared:


Haha what's yours? About time my chest started to develop!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Haha what's yours? About time my chest started to develop!


Do you use a BB? Mines 60 with that!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Do you use a BB? Mines 60 with that!


BB is military press? We got a shoulder press machine where we can put plates on.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Going to try some heavy deadlifts today because mine are way behind the other lads on here.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Bar 10 reps

60kg 5 reps

100kg 5 reps

140kg 1 rep

150kg 1 rep

I also tried 160kg but I couldn't get the bitch off the floor.

Here's a video of the 150kg. Form is not the best but I will work on that.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Bar 10 reps
> 
> 60kg 5 reps
> 
> ...


Good going lad!

On cycle I find deadlift is one of the things that shoots up the most so don't worry, you will be pulling loads soon!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Good going lad!
> 
> On cycle I find deadlift is one of the things that shoots up the most so don't worry, you will be pulling loads soon!


Only the first time I've tried lifting heavy so got nothing to compare it too. Good start I think tho.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Got bad back pumps and meant to be training back tomorrow and I done deads yesterday, might have to swap it around!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

You can do rows and pulldowns/ups surely?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The other week I was getting horrible back pumps just walking around at work with my post bag on my shoulder, needless to they got even more horrible on back and leg day lol, just gotta man up dude and crack on with it :thumb:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Got bad back pumps and meant to be training back tomorrow and I done deads yesterday, might have to swap it around!


Get some taurine down you mate!

Failing that just eat some bananas!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

digitalis said:


> You can do rows and pulldowns/ups surely?


Yeh, gyms not the problem. It's just when I'm stood up I get the pumps lol.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> The other week I was getting horrible back pumps just walking around at work with my post bag on my shoulder, needless to they got even more horrible on back and leg day lol, just gotta man up dude and crack on with it :thumb:


I dont get them in gym just bending over or carrying the baby? Perks of using the super juice I guess.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Get some taurine down you mate!
> 
> Failing that just eat some bananas!


Is that banana thing just to shut you up moaning? I tried it yesterday


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Is that banana thing just to shut you up moaning? I tried it yesterday


Hahaha that's one good side effect of it!

But nah, they have potassium in which should help you with them pumps!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Hahaha that's one good side effect of it!
> 
> But nah, they have potassium in which should help you with them pumps!


Cheers mate I've started eating them


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Got a bit of acne coming on my shoulders :-/


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lat pull down 56kg 70kg 77kg

Triangle bar pull down 63kg 70kg 77kg

Bent over rows 60kg 100kg (5 reps) 100kg (5 reps)

T bar rows 40kg 60kg 80kg

Shrugs 100kg 120kg 120kg

Vertical pulls 25kg x 3

Hanging leg raises BW 3x10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Some more video clips, keep things more interesting


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Think your form is a bit off in those vids mate.

In t bar rows I'd lower the weight about 20kg. Bend over more, bend your knees, but keep your lower back straight. Concentrate on pulling your elbows back and feel the contraction.

For bent over rows you need to bend over more, slight bend in your knees, and drop around 30/40kg. Again concentrate on pulling your elbows up to the ceiling.

SLOW YOUR REPS DOWN :lol:


----------



## Kingsleighj (Jun 13, 2013)

Cracking camera man


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Think your form is a bit off in those vids mate.
> 
> In t bar rows I'd lower the weight about 20kg. Bend over more, bend your knees, but keep your lower back straight. Concentrate on pulling your elbows back and feel the contraction.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I just put more weight on than normal so makes my form poor. I do need to slow my reps down.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Kingsleighj said:


> Cracking camera man


I thought he was a bit **** to be honest.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

The website I got my test from has been down for 2 weeks and I need to order some more, will I notice any difference in a change of labs?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> The website I got my test from has been down for 2 weeks and I need to order some more, will I notice any difference in a change of labs?


You shouldn't do mate, one might be underdosed compared to the other but won't affect you badly at all!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> You shouldn't do mate, one might be underdosed compared to the other but won't affect you badly at all!


It's back up now thank god!

I'm thinking of changing from 3x10 to pyramid training, just watched mike rashid video on YouTube! He's a beast!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Flat bench

40x12

60x10

60x8

70x6

80x4

90x1

Incline

60x10

50x10

40x10

30x10

20x10

Cable flies up

2 plates 10 reps 3 sets

Cable flies down

2 plates 10 reps 2 sets

5 plates 10 reps 1 set

Z bar curls 7 low 7 high 7 full range

25kg x2

Arm curl

40x10

30x10

30x10

Chest was really burnt out even doing low weights hurt.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Flat bench
> 
> 40x12
> 
> ...


Fuark that's a lot of bench sets!!!!

Good job tho!

How is chest and bis together working out for you? It's something I've never tried before.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Fuark that's a lot of bench sets!!!!
> 
> Good job tho!
> 
> How is chest and bis together working out for you? It's something I've never tried before.


I'm not really sure if there's any benefit but it's something jay.32 recommended.

Here's the video to the chest training:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Took my 4th shot today, dunno why I thought I was out. Simple math! Haha


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haven't been in for a while, your pinning now how's it going?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> haven't been in for a while, your pinning now how's it going?


Yeh really good. Feeling it gaining weight and getting stronger.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Feeling my temper was going to go today, not sure if it's the test or I was just normally pee'd off. My misses friend was letting her kid stamp all over our new borns stuff. I didn't say anything tho


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat 60 100 100

Leg press 200 240 280

380 (5)

Calf raises 60 80 80

Leg extension 150lb x3

Ham curls 70lb x3

10 minutes HIT on bike


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Updated my first post to make it a bit more interesting for people who hasn't been here from the start.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Some good progress there mate. Good job. :thumb:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Feeling my temper was going to go today, not sure if it's the test or I was just normally pee'd off. My misses friend was letting her kid stamp all over our new borns stuff. I didn't say anything tho


Have you got a boy or a girl mate?

Can see you becoming the massive intimidating protective father figure locking up your daughter at night


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Have you got a boy or a girl mate?
> 
> Can see you becoming the massive intimidating protective father figure locking up your daughter at night


Yeh a girl, I already told my misses she's not having a boyfriend, ever. I know what lads are like


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Where I jabbed has gone hard and like a lump, anything to be worried about?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Where I jabbed has gone hard and like a lump, anything to be worried about?


No mate, I get it often, especially in glutes.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> No mate, I get it often, especially in glutes.


Ah good ill soldier on then


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

It fits my macros.... Nearly.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> View attachment 127741
> 
> 
> It fits my macros.... Nearly.


Haha wow mate! Cheat day then yeah?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Haha wow mate! Cheat day then yeah?


No way it fits my macro's. Bit over on the fat haha. Couldn't be bothered to cook.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> No way it fits my macro's. Bit over on the fat haha. Couldn't be bothered to cook.


45g protein in a sharebox of nuggets. BOOM.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> 45g protein in a sharebox of nuggets. BOOM.


1455 Cals in that meal.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> 1455 Cals in that meal.


That's my daily intake atm lol

Thank fook your bulking lad!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> That's my daily intake atm lol
> 
> Thank fook your bulking lad!


I just want to be a monster. My misses don't want me to be one.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I just want to be a monster. My misses don't want me to be one.


Mine was the same mate, but once your there, they LOVE IT


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Mine was the same mate, but once your there, they LOVE IT


More too love lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulder press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

Military press

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

90kg x 1

Lat DB raises

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Lat delt raises

3 plates x 10 x 3

Pull downs

10 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

15 plates x 10

Over head cable pulls

8 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

Seated dips

61.4kg x 12

75kg x 10

81.8kg x 8

88.6 x 6

102.3 x 4

Dunno if I'm being paranoid but I swear everyone in the gym was looking at me, probably thinking roider lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Fasted cardio. 15 minutes bike, 15 minute cross trainer. 30 minutes on the treadmill.

Weighing in at 93.3kg this morning but feeling small :-/


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ate Chinese and 5 mini bake well tarts tonight. That undoes my cardio from this morning.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Heat plus sweating plus junk food plus test is a recipe for spots  plus my skin has gone really sensitive so using products just burns my skin. Not so clever now, back on my diet.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lat pull downs

12x49kg

10x56kg

8x63kg

6x70kg

4x77kg

4x84kg

T bar rows

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

DB shrugs

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

Bent over rows

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Deads

100kg x 8

100kg x 2

Doing deads last was stupid but some one was in the squat rack


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Rode a bike for the first time in years, felt the burn in my legs and it was only for two minutes. Riding to work, gym and home. Should keep me in shape.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Rode a bike for the first time in years, felt the burn in my legs and it was only for two minutes. Riding to work, gym and home. Should keep me in shape.


Ever tried spinning? Now that's a burn


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Ever tried spinning? Now that's a burn


Too much cleavage on show in them classes! With all that test god only knows what would happen


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

15 minute bike ride to work. Sweating like a pig.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Already thinking about adding D-Bol to my next cycle. Just try bulk up over winter and then cut into summer.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Looks like im going to have to switch to pro chem for now. Hopefully it's better because it's more expensive


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Rode my bike to work, to gym and home! Really killed me coming home. Everything was burning.

Today's work out:

DB curls individual arms 10kg 10kg 10kg

Z bar curls 25kg 35kg 25kg

Arm curl machine 35kg 40kg 50kg

Chest press 68.2kg 75kg 81.8kg

Bench 60kg 60kg 60kg

Decline smith (didn't count bar) 40kg 60kg 60kg

Boiling in the gym today and I was sweating buckets, switched to biceps first because normally when I do them after chest they are really tight. They was still tight so I guess that didn't help. I think they just feel with blood and make my skin feel tight.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6 PB

Leg press

200kg x 10

280kg x 10

320 x 10

360 x x 4

Leg extension

150lb x 10

170lb x 10

190lb x 10

Ham curls

110lb x 10

130lb x 8

150lb x 3

Calf raises

50kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Rode to work, gym and home again. Ride home was hard kept getting pains in my knees.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong squat bud!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Strong squat bud!


Cheers mate, paying for it now! Felt really strong today tho.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Should I up my food intake?

Currently on 3000 cals 300g C 300g P 80g F


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Should I up my food intake?
> 
> Currently on 3000 cals 300g C 300g P 80g F


Depends how much your gaining atm?

I'd say if your adding 1-2lb a week, stick as you are! I upped mine too much and got fat, it's a risky business


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Depends how much your gaining atm?
> 
> I'd say if your adding 1-2lb a week, stick as you are! I upped mine too much and got fat, it's a risky business


Not sure how much I've gained, my scales are broke so I've bought a new pair.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ordered some chesteze pro plus and aspirin for the homemade ECA stack. Think I'm just going to run it in the morning while I'm on test. Already feel like I'm going to die in the gym so better not make it worse.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulder press

40kg x 10

80kg x 6

60kg x 10

Military press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 2

DB side raises

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

Close grip bench

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Seated dip

54.5kg x 10

68.2kg x 10

81.8kg x 10

Over head cable pulls

10 plates x 10 x 3

Hanging leg raises x 10 x 3

10 Sit ups x 3


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Had a craving for ice cream


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Hopefully this is as good or better than the last stuff. Defiantly going to buy a few for next cycle.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> View attachment 128778
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is as good or better than the last stuff. Defiantly going to buy a few for next cycle.


Lets see the hologram? Is it raised?

If it's real, prochem is great stuff dude, I used the t400 last cycle.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Lets see the hologram? Is it raised?
> 
> If it's real, prochem is great stuff dude, I used the t400 last cycle.


It's raised, hard to see in this pic.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> It's raised, hard to see in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 128791


You are yet another winner in the prochem lottery


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> You are yet another winner in the prochem lottery


Whoo lol you need to try the banana flavoured shake its so good!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Whoo lol you need to try the banana flavoured shake its so good!


Haha I'll get it for my next batch which will be soon!

I'm totally converted to bulkpowders, I make their shakes with water now and they're still lovely and thick!

Myprotein used to be a watery mess!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Haha I'll get it for my next batch which will be soon!
> 
> I'm totally converted to bulkpowders, I make their shakes with water now and they're still lovely and thick!
> 
> Myprotein used to be a watery mess!


Free next day delivery today and tomorrow


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Free next day delivery today and tomorrow


Isn't it ALWAYS free lol...


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Isn't it ALWAYS free lol...


If you spend hundreds? Lol I tend not to buy much.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Acne coming up on chest. I'm sure I don't need to post pics of that. Only side I got really :\


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Morning everyone. Rode in again today. sweating already, not sure if ECA is such a good idea at the moment in this heat


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Saturday and Sunday I feel like a skinny little girl because I don't go to the gym and Monday I feel like a god.

Didn't push too hard today wanted to concentrate more on my form, plus it's too hot to be silly.

Triangle bar pull downs

42kg 12

49kg 10

56kg 8

63kg 6

70kg 4

Lat pull down

56kg 10

63kg 10

70kg 10

Rows

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Deads

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Shrugs

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

DB shrugs

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ordered a tape measure! First time measuring so it might not be the best. Here are my stats:

Left quad 23 inch

Right quad 23 inch

Left calf 16.5 inch

Right calf 16.5 inch

Left arm 15.5 inch

Right arm 15.5 inch

Left forearm 11 inch

Right forarm 11 inch

Chest 44 inch

38 waist relaxed

Penis didn't even register.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

90.4kg this morning. Lost some weight. Hopefully fat off my belly!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Took a pro plus this morning and rode in now im soaking in sweat probably not the best thing.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

DB bench press

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Bench press

60kg x 10

60kg x 7

60kg x 10

Decline smith (don't count bar)

40kg x 10

60 kg x 10

80kg x 10

Arm curl

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

Z bar curl

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Single arm curls

2 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jabbed the new test this morning got pip already!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Jabbed the new test this morning got pip already!


Where you jabbing and with what needle? I've never had pip, it's all about technique mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Where you jabbing and with what needle? I've never had pip, it's all about technique mate


I've probably jabbed myself more times this cycle than you have in your life. Tell me PIP as all about technique one more time mother fvcker :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Where you jabbing and with what needle? I've never had pip, it's all about technique mate


Orange needle in my bum. I did actually let go of the barrel so had a needle loose. Not the best technique.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Orange needle in my bum. I did actually let go of the barrel so had a needle loose. Not the best technique.


I've done that in my shoulder once, not good. Get some ibuprofen in you.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I've done that in my shoulder once, not good. Get some ibuprofen in you.


Training legs tonight so might help it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Smashed all my PB's tonight felt like a god in the gym! Blasting disturbed in my headphones really helped me out.

Calming down in the car now before I go home. Here is my work out.

Squat

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 4

Leg press

200kg x 10

280kg x 10

400kg x 5

Leg extension

110lb x 10

150lb x 10

210lb x 10

Leg curl

130lb x 10

150lb x 10

170lb x 6

Calf raises

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

What's everyone's opinions on getting protein from shakes? Half of my protein today come from shakes. Might try and eat chicken and brown rice every meal every day next week and see if I gain weight better or faster.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't see a problem with it, has better bio availability value than any other food, even eggs.

I have 50g with my porridge, 50g after the gym, and 50g casein before bed, everyday. So about 115g of my protein intake comes from shakes.

I eat different protein sources too, like chicken, fish etc. I couldn't just eat chicken all day everyday.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I can't see a problem with it, has better bio availability value than any other food, even eggs.
> 
> I have 50g with my porridge, 50g after the gym, and 50g casein before bed, everyday. So about 115g of my protein intake comes from shakes.
> 
> I eat different protein sources too, like chicken, fish etc. I couldn't just eat chicken all day everyday.


True :-/ just wanted to try get as much size as possible.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Just a quick update. Couldn't do a full body because I'm in work.

Let me know how you think I'm doing.

Before Cycle:

View attachment 123885


5 Weeks in:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good changes so far mate, you have shoulders now. Also your midsection has tightened up!

Any photos of your wheels?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Good changes so far mate, you have shoulders now. Also your midsection has tightened up!
> 
> Any photos of your wheels?


Cheers mate. I'll get some up later. They still look like chicken legs


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you shave those beanpoles?? :lol:

Just bants!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Do you shave those beanpoles?? :lol:
> 
> Just bants!


Haha I trimmed them down because they was so hairy.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Today's work out:

Shoulder press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

Side DB raises

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

Military press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 2

40kg x 7

Close grip bench press

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

Seated dips

61.4kg x 10

68.2kg x 10

81.8kg x 10

Rope pull downs

8 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

12 plates x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Thinking of adding d Bol to the last 4 weeks of my cycle


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Thinking of adding d Bol to the last 4 weeks of my cycle


Do it mate. Make use of it while you're waiting for Test E's esters to clear. I did it on my last cycle with test prop and injectable dbol.

Say you finish the cycle on week 12 and start PCT on week 14/15, start taking the dbol at week 10/11 and you can take your last dose the day before you start PCT.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Do it mate. Make use of it while you're waiting for Test E's esters to clear. I did it on my last cycle with test prop and injectable dbol.
> 
> Say you finish the cycle on week 12 and start PCT on week 14/15, start taking the dbol at week 10/11 and you can take your last dose the day before you start PCT.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


Might not bother with pct and just run a TRT dose.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Geared up mozzies


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Cheat meal. Abs are over rated anyway.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

First order of many from muscle food.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Done 100 sit ups this morning before breakfast. Couldn't get out to do cardio. Started my ECA today as my chest-eze come. Preparing my meals for the next few days now and having breakfast.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Buzzing! It's also warm incase you didn't know.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

50 sit ups 5 x leg raises and held for 10 seconds. Breakfast and next dose of ECA.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Hello Mr Calf


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Legs and abs starting to show up.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Might stop the ECA as I can't get my food in.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

93.1KG this morning. Defiantly growing. Biggest I've been in my life.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Never mind tren I'm waking up in pools of sweat with out it!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Protein bites review like eating dust that's high in protein. Pass the water.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lat pull down

42kg x 10

49kg x 10

56kg x 10

Dead lift

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 1

Got 180 off the ground but not up.

Arm raises traps

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB Shrugs

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

Too many people in the gym! Everyone starts the gym "again" Monday. Don't see them the rest of the week. Dumbbells everywhere!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

At least you weren't training chest mate! I always start my week off with back, hate waiting for benches like.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> At least you weren't training chest mate! I always start my week off with back, hate waiting for benches like.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Man Vs Back pumps


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Today's work out:

Flat bench

60 kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 2 PB

Decline smith

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

Machine chest press

68.2kg x 10

75kg x 10

47.7kg x 10

DB curl (single arm)

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

Z bar curls

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Arm curl machine

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Half way point pictures.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

My legs are growing but not as much as I would like them to. I'm going to start training them twice a week.

Here's my new routine:

Monday: Rest

Tuesday: Back traps

Wednesday: Shoulders tris

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Chest biceps

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Legs


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Injected left quad for a change today. Normally do my right bum cheek.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Bit of a pip, ibuprofen should help it out.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg extension

90lb x 10

130lb x 10

150lb x 10

Ham curls

70lb x 10

90lb x 10

110lb x 10

Calf raises

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Leg press

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

200kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

FuK knows what's going on with my scales one says I'm 90kg and the other says I'm 85kg. I was 93.1 last time I checked :\


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

93kg in work fully clothed so who knows what's happening.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Booked a sports massage for tomorrow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> 93kg in work fully clothed so who knows what's happening.


You should just use the same set of scales and weigh yourself at the same time first thing when you wake up. When I need a weigh In For dave I get up, have a **** and jump on the scales

Your weight will fluctuate through the day as you are eating etc, so if you are doing it the first thing when you wake you will be given a true representation of your weight.

Plus don't do it so often either, I do mine every two weeks to see if adjustments are needed to my food etc


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> You should just use the same set of scales and weigh yourself at the same time first thing when you wake up. When I need a weigh In For dave I get up, have a **** and jump on the scales
> 
> Your weight will fluctuate through the day as you are eating etc, so if you are doing it the first thing when you wake you will be given a true representation of your weight.
> 
> Plus don't do it so often either, I do mine every two weeks to see if adjustments are needed to my food etc


I do mate, I thought my digitals was broke so I bought another set. They are bloody worse.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulder press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

DB PRESS

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

DB RAISES

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

Dips

54.5kg x 10

61.4kg x 10

68.2kg x 10

Close grip bench

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

60kg x 10

Tri pull downs

8 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

Hanging leg raises

3 x BW x 10


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

30kg dumbell raises, WAT.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> 30kg dumbell raises, WAT.


15kg each arm. Dunno how many times I need to tell you


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Cramping up so bad these last few days.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I've been eating 4 banana's a day so don't suggest it or ill suggest inserting into your rear end


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Loads of water and taurine should also help with cramps? Worth a try if not doing already.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Loads of water and taurine should also help with cramps? Worth a try if not doing already.


Thanks, I'm trying water I've not tried taurine tho.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Thanks, I'm trying water I've not tried taurine tho.


Worth a try. I used to get terrible cramps, but now I use taurine and pottasium tablets, cramp is minimal, thank god.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Worth a try. I used to get terrible cramps, but now I use taurine and pottasium tablets, cramp is minimal, thank god.


Having a sport massage tonight hopefully that helps.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Monster lo cal has taurine in it


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Just had my sport massage, was very good. He was a bit gutted I was fine on my hamstrings then finished me on my calves.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

my legs are freakishly flat on the side, that's not normal is it? What am I doing or not doing?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat

10 x bar (warm up)

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

4 x 140kg (PB)

Leg press

10 x 280kg

10 x 320kg

10 x 400kg

Leg extensions

10 x 130lb

10 x 150lb

10 x 170lb

Leg curls

10 x 50lb

10 x 70lb

10 x 90lb

Calf raises

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 minutes HIT cross trainer


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

good progress dude


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

gettingLEAN said:


> good progress dude


Thanks man


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Had a massive boil on my stomach. Popped it because it was very painful not sure if its from test.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Adding winny to my cycle. Going to run 45mg a day. They come in 15mg pills for some reason. Thinking of taking 1 in the morning 2 pre work out.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

The worlds smallest pill pot.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I looked into Winny before, some sources say it has a 24 hour half life, others say 9. I'd split the dose up evenly throughout the day, if you take one pre workout do so an hour or two before the gym.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I looked into Winny before, some sources say it has a 24 hour half life, others say 9. I'd split the dose up evenly throughout the day, if you take one pre workout do so an hour or two before the gym.


I'll have to pop pills in work?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Sent my protein to my old address


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I'll have to pop pills in work?


stick em in a multi vit bottle if it bothers you, at my office no one knows what a pot of blue hearts look like so i just have it on my frame..mind you i do take it on the sly just incase anyone starts questioning what they are lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> stick em in a multi vit bottle if it bothers you, at my office no one knows what a pot of blue hearts look like so i just have it on my frame..mind you i do take it on the sly just incase anyone starts questioning what they are lol


Haha good thinking I take vitamin c in work so I doubt anyone would notice


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Walked the baby round the block which I'm classing as my cardio  force feeding myself chicken now.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ordered some beef from musclefood because im sick of eating chicken!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Also ordered taurine to help the cramp. How much per day should I take?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Also ordered taurine to help the cramp. How much per day should I take?


5g preworkout helps I find! Also like it before bed to help me sleep.

Making good progress! Although like me, you can't pose for shìt lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 5g preworkout helps I find! Also like it before bed to help me sleep.
> 
> Making good progress! Although like me, you can't pose for shìt lol


Thanks mate! Yeh guess I need to work on my poses. Not really much to show off yet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Thanks mate! Yeh guess I need to work on my poses. Not really much to show off yet.


Cliche but rome wasn't built in a day  keep at it!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Cliche but rome wasn't built in a day  keep at it!


You look awesome in your avi. Have you not done recent pics? Went through your journal and couldn't see that one.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Would you still take winny on non training days? How much cod liver oil should I be taking?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> You look awesome in your avi. Have you not done recent pics? Went through your journal and couldn't see that one.


Cheers mate! Haven't done pics in ages mate!! Will do ASAP! Need a new avi lol



Leonwales said:


> Would you still take winny on non training days? How much cod liver oil should I be taking?


Yep would take winny everyday.

Depends really? Got the 1000mg caps?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Haven't done pics in ages mate!! Will do ASAP! Need a new avi lol
> 
> Yep would take winny everyday.
> 
> Depends really? Got the 1000mg caps?


Yeh get some pics up so I can cry and go and binge eat.

Yeh 1000mg. Get bad knees when I train legs, I do wrap them up and I read winny can dry your joints out.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Yeh get some pics up so I can cry and go and binge eat.
> 
> Yeh 1000mg. Get bad knees when I train legs, I do wrap them up and I read winny can dry your joints out.


Lol well I used to take 20 a day lol got as video of me a somewhere swallowing 25 in one gulp lol

Would take 2 with each meal and see how you get on.

Also, look at devils claw. Holland and Barrett stock it


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Lol well I used to take 20 a day lol got as video of me a somewhere swallowing 25 in one gulp lol
> 
> Would take 2 with each meal and see how you get on.
> 
> Also, look at devils claw. Holland and Barrett stock it


20 a day?? Bet you could swim like a cod


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lat pull downs

10 x 49kg

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

Deads

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

2 x 140kg

1 x 150kg

Bent over rows

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

Seated rows

10 x 15 plates

10 x 15 plates

10 x 15 plates

DB Shrug

10 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

10 x 100kg

Vertical z bar pulls

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Mmmmm banana protein shake.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Breakfast started out as normal.

Dinner:



Tea:



Opps. What happens when I have a day off work.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I thought I'd post my daily diet. I do change things round to stop it being so boring.

Breakfast:

500ml Semi-skimmed milk

60g Oats

60g Whey Protein

Dinner:

400g Pasta

400g Chicken breast.

I'll usually eat this over 2 meals, throw in some hot sauce for flavour.

Snacks:

4 Bananas

Meal post work out.

I'll usually just have more chicken to make up the rest of my daily macros.

I'm getting a bit bored of chicken now so I've ordered some beef. I wanna be more like a cow than a chicken 

I also swap pasta for brown rice now and again.

Also get a lot of eggs in for my fats. Usually boil up a load and just munch them on their own.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Got a promotion in work today and nanny has got the baby Friday. Trip to Frankie's and bennies and the cinema on the agenda! Start training on new job next week.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Bench

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Flies

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Decline press DB

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Single arm curls.

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

Z bar curls

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 6

Arm curl machine

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Vitamin C Taurine and Cod Liver Oil.

Should keep me going for a few days.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Getting some bad acne. Not sure if its from the winny but it's got worse the week. Ordered some accutane to clear it up.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Made a little picture slideshow.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

For everyone on a diet hope your drooling


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keep waking up with cramp in my arms. Must be sleeping on them


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Went to my aunties after the gym today my little cousin said to me "wow you look hench. Do you go to the gym or is it steroids?" Haha little **** is only 11.

So here is my work out:

Lat pulls

42kg x 10

49kg x 10

56kg x 10

T bar pulls

56kg x 10

63kg x 10

70kg x 10

MTS ROW

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Shrugs

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Pushing 15 stone now


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Hopefully starting my accutane tomorrow, won't be logging pics because no one wants to see my spotty mug all over here.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Changed my work out. Well reps and sets.

Shoulder press

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

Standing shoulder press

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

Arm raises

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

35kg x 6

Narrow grip bench

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

Seated dips

54.5kg x 12

61.4kg x 10

68.2kg x 8

75kg x 6

Skull crushers

15kg x 12

25kg x 10

35kg x 8

45kg x 6

Rope pulls (single arm)

12 x 1 plate

10 x 2 plates

8 x 3 plates

6 x 4 plates


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Back is hurting a bit, feels like my spine not muscle ache. Eating all this food is getting to me. Dunno what's wrong, I need a kick up the ****. Any volunteers? Going to rest tonight and have a nice bubble bath.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Those shoulder presses are crazy. 80KG! Arm raises are tidy too.

I would say though that your other lifts seem to be lacking for what you are taking? I could be talking rubbish though as not up on gear etc, but I think for what you're investing the gains should be better?

You've made great progress though body comp wise so far.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Those shoulder presses are crazy. 80KG! Arm raises are tidy too.
> 
> I would say though that your other lifts seem to be lacking for what you are taking? I could be talking rubbish though as not up on gear etc, but I think for what you're investing the gains should be better?
> 
> You've made great progress though body comp wise so far.


Thanks mate, my chest is fairly weak if you are referring to that. I don't think I'm investing as much as everyone else on here because I've only been running one compound.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Back is hurting a bit, feels like my spine not muscle ache. Eating all this food is getting to me. Dunno what's wrong, I need a kick up the ****. Any volunteers? Going to rest tonight and have a nice bubble bath.


Well you know the answer to this..........eat quark!!!! Its light and easy to get down, so if you're struggling with the food, EAT QUARK! :tongue:

Just keep doing what you're doing, and you'll get used to it a bit more.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Well you know the answer to this..........eat quark!!!! Its light and easy to get down, so if you're struggling with the food, EAT QUARK! :tongue:
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing, and you'll get used to it a bit more.


It's the carbs they bloat me out


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Leonwales said:


> Thanks mate, my chest is fairly weak if you are referring to that. I don't think I'm investing as much as everyone else on here because I've only been running one compound.


Ah right, see this is where my understanding of assistance falls over. I think there are a couple of areas lacking but yeah, chest is one. You've got some massive lifts on smaller muscle groups and smaller lifts on the bigger ones.

It might benefit you to really hammer the big lifts for 4 weeks and see what you get out of it, especially leg work. Train them right and they will explode. I use a mixture of GVT (squats) and 5x5 (deads/racks)

In terms of foods, @Keeks has made a good point. I find if I'm missing some macros but don't have the desire to sit down and eat something I knock up a shake of some variety with whey/peanut butter/bcaa/coconut milk/normal milk/frozen fruit/oats - any combination of the above and it hits the big numbers without feeling like you are having to put down a load of food.

Have a look in food and nutrition section for shake ideas.

Al.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> It's the carbs they bloat me out


What carb sources do you have? Maybe you need to adjust as this may help with bloating. I find some carbs bloat me more than others.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> What carb sources do you have? Maybe you need to adjust as this may help with bloating. I find some carbs bloat me more than others.


Rice pasta or oats.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Rice pasta or oats.


Rice and pasta bloat me. Maybe try quinoa as that's a good carb source and doesn't seem to bloat much, or sweet potato, that might be better for you?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Rice and pasta bloat me. Maybe try quinoa as that's a good carb source and doesn't seem to bloat much, or sweet potato, that might be better for you?


What the hell is quinoa. Yeh I used to have sweet potato dunno why I stopped.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Ah right, see this is where my understanding of assistance falls over. I think there are a couple of areas lacking but yeah, chest is one. You've got some massive lifts on smaller muscle groups and smaller lifts on the bigger ones.
> 
> It might benefit you to really hammer the big lifts for 4 weeks and see what you get out of it, especially leg work. Train them right and they will explode. I use a mixture of GVT (squats) and 5x5 (deads/racks)
> 
> ...


I have eased of my legs the past few weeks. I was pushing myself really hard and my knees really felt it.

I've gone up to 180kg dead lift, 160kg squat, 400kg leg press. 90kg bench press.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Took my first accutane this morning.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> What the hell is quinoa. Yeh I used to have sweet potato dunno why I stopped.


Here's a link http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=142&tname=foodspice to explain quinoa.

Its nice, lighter than rice and better if you're prone to bloating. Can have it with things mixed it, and you can even have it sweet, with stevia/cinnamon etc.

:thumb:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Here's a link http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=142&tname=foodspice to explain quinoa.
> 
> Its nice, lighter than rice and better if you're prone to bloating. Can have it with things mixed it, and you can even have it sweet, with stevia/cinnamon etc.
> 
> :thumb:


Where can you buy it? Is it expensive?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

holland and barret good stuff ^^


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> holland and barret good stuff ^^


Price?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bladdy hell no idea lol im a bloke. walk in shop pick stuff up hand over debit card lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Think they'll do it at main supermarkets too.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

This winny is hurting my knees  might have to drop it down or stop it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Been **** on my diet the last few days. Been good all day but then give up in the evenings. I'm thinking of switching to the keto diet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Stopped the winnies and I stopped getting pain in my back. Rested the weekend ready to smash it tomorrow.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you're trying to put on muscle I'd say doing keto at the same time isn't the best option. I've watched all of Layne Norton's YouTube video logs, well worth a watch mate.

What is your current goal?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> If you're trying to put on muscle I'd say doing keto at the same time isn't the best option. I've watched all of Layne Norton's YouTube video logs, well worth a watch mate.
> 
> What is your current goal?


I just got bored of my diet and fancied trying to loose a bit more fat. The trouble is I been struggling to eat my meals. Felt a bit **** recently, I've stopped the winnies so that might of been it. I'll see how I go.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Cooking some pasta F it


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lat pulls

56kg x 10

63kg x 10

70kg x 10

Deads

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 3

180kg failed

MTS row

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

Shrugs

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Give myself a haircut  hard to take a photo without looking like a murder


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Appetite is still not back. God knows whats wrong.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Can't remember which week I'm on. :laugh:

Got the misses to take some photo's on the digital camera so some are a bit blurry haha

Shoulder got some great definition in them, can see them a bit in the photo.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Definitely put on some size mate! Could do with some more lat work though.

Out of interest, how tall and heavy are you now?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Definitely put on some size mate! Could do with some more lat work though.
> 
> Out of interest, how tall and heavy are you now?


What exercises do you recommend? 6ft and 95kg


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> What exercises do you recommend? 6ft and 95kg


Can you do pull ups? I think your size is definitely coming on but the 'V shape' needs some work.

Am I making sense?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Can you do pull ups? I think your size is definitely coming on but the 'V shape' needs some work.
> 
> Am I making sense?


Can't do many pull ups it's a lot of weight to pull ha. What else can I try? I do lat pull downs, bent over rows. Deads. I've started doing like rows on the machines.

I could add pull ups but it won't be many

You make sense and I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Can't do many pull ups it's a lot of weight to pull ha. What else can I try? I do lat pull downs, bent over rows. Deads. I've started doing like rows on the machines.
> 
> I could add pull ups but it won't be many
> 
> You make sense and I appreciate the feedback.


I couldn't do many when I first started them, used to struggle for 3 x 3, now I can bang out 15 in the first set and I'm 90kg. Practice practice practice.

My mate showed me a sheet once with loads of exercises on it. I'm sure it said if you do rows with a narrow hammer grip, it develops the width of your back..


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I couldn't do many when I first started them, used to struggle for 3 x 3, now I can bang out 15 in the first set and I'm 90kg. Practice practice practice.
> 
> My mate showed me a sheet once with loads of exercises on it. I'm sure it said if you do rows with a narrow hammer grip, it develops the width of your back..


Ok I'll start pull ups. Add them to end of workout?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Ok I'll start pull ups. Add them to end of workout?


It depends what you want mate. I read a post from someone asking about a push day routine and whether to start off with chest or shoulder exercises. Ewen replied and asked him what he wanted more, bigger shoulders or a bigger chest.

That kinda puts things into perspective for me.

Personally on back day ill usually deadlift first then do pull ups, if I'm not doing deadlifts I'll do pull ups first. Still conscious about my own 'v shape' and improving it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> It depends what you want mate. I read a post from someone asking about a push day routine and whether to start off with chest or shoulder exercises. Ewen replied and asked him what he wanted more, bigger shoulders or a bigger chest.
> 
> That kinda puts things into perspective for me.
> 
> Personally on back day ill usually deadlift first then do pull ups, if I'm not doing deadlifts I'll do pull ups first. Still conscious about my own 'v shape' and improving it.


I want both  well everything bigger lol

I wasn't conscious about mine until you pointed it out lol!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Pics are week 9 I'm starting week 10 today. Only 2 more left


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good work fella! 

How you getting on with cramps and bloating?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Good work fella!
> 
> How you getting on with cramps and bloating?


Solved the bloating by not eating lol! Still getting cramps


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Solved the bloating by not eating lol! Still getting cramps


Eeek, you gotta eat!  Water intake good? Are you taking pottasium and taurine?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Eeek, you gotta eat!  Water intake good? Are you taking pottasium and taurine?


No my water intake sucks at the minute too  I'm taking taurine but I've even slacked off that recently.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> No my water intake sucks at the minute too  I'm taking taurine but I've even slacked off that recently.


Up water, get back on the taurine and supplement with potassium, will help loads.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Up water, get back on the taurine and supplement with potassium, will help loads.


Took 5g taurine this morning and I'll do my water today


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Killer leg work out. Added the hack squat to make sure I get down low. Added loads of shakes with oats to get the cals in today.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat

10x20kg

12x60kg

10x100kg

6x140kg

Leg press

240kg x 10

300kg x 10

360kg x 10

Hack squat

5 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

Leg extension

110lb x 10

150lb x 10

210lb x 10

Hamstring curls

50lb x 10

70lb x 10

90lb x 10

Calf raises

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Legs are killing today! Sore knees and everything. Must of done some hard work


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Thinking of running deca and test next cycle. Dont want to bother with oral's. Anyone got any advice on how to split the dose?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Used the search function and decided on 600mg test and 300mg deca. Do you just jab deca the same as test?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Rest night tonight. Having the baby so misses can catch up on some sleep


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Used the search function and decided on 600mg test and 300mg deca. Do you just jab deca the same as test?


I stick both the test and deca in the same barrel


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> I stick both the test and deca in the same barrel


1 a week? What dose do you run?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> 1 a week? What dose do you run?


Yep 1 jab a week, 2ml sust 1ml DECA growing well of it 

(500mg/250mg)


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Yep 1 jab a week, 2ml sust 1ml DECA growing well of it
> 
> (500mg/250mg)


I did see!! Going to cruise till winter then do it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I did see!! Going to cruise till winter then do it


Good man, get it in you! Not sure I'm ready for B&C just yet


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Good man, get it in you! Not sure I'm ready for B&C just yet


On the PCT hype are you?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Need a weekend job, will take payment of tattoos and or steroids.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> On the PCT hype are you?


For the time being I guess but who knows what the future will bring


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I wanna get 100kg so bad, but im not eating so it wont happen any time soon. Going to get back on my diet monday even if it means force feeding.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Bench

20kg x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

Flies

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

Chest press machine

54.4kg x 10

68.2kg x 10

75kg x 10

Decline smith

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

Arm curls (each arm)

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

Z bar curls

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

45kg x 4

Arm curl machine

30kg x 15

20kg x 20

15kg x 35


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Feeling amazing today! Just having some food.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Leonwales said:


> Feeling amazing today! Just having some food.
> 
> View attachment 133257


enough ketchup bro? haha


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

also mirin the bakewells


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

gettingLEAN said:


> also mirin the bakewells


Haha well spotted me and the misses polished them off.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Arms and hands looking very vascular today. Must be from the crap I ate last night.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Oh lord walked to get my car today and my calves was killing!! Look out when I need to do cardio.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Back on my diet today. Training back and traps tonight.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

2 Weeks left on my cycle. Going to bridge for 10 weeks. Then test e and deca for 12 weeks. I was hoping to get to 100kg by January, i think i set my goal a little short because i'm not far off 100kg now. After these cycles i plan to cut ready for summer. What should my goals be? maybe 110kg? i want to cut low and have visible abs by the summer. Cycle and gear advice also welcome.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldn't chase numbers on the scales mate.

Personally I'd lower the calories on a cruise and step up your cardio. Lean bulk on your next cycle with Deca, then cruise the same as before, at least that's how I'd go about it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lat pulls

56kg x 10

63kg x 10

70kg x 10

Pull ups

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

Deads

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 2

Bent over rows

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Face pulls

5 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

DB shrug

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

Smith shrug

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Shrug behind

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Shoulder press

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 2

DB press

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Arm raises

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

Close grip bench

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

Seated dips

61.4kg x 10

82.8kg x 10

88.6kg x 10

Rope pulls single arm

2 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 10


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Just a note on the appetite it's gone the opposite way now eating all my meals and still hungry :-/ wtf is that about.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I think I've got post cycle blues and I've not even stopped yet


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I think I've got post cycle blues and I've not even stopped yet


Why so mate?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Why so mate?


Not happy with my progress, just sulking because i still look ****


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Not happy with my progress, just sulking because i still look ****


That can be part of the mind games that come with this sport. A tough thing to get your head round.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> That can be part of the mind games that come with this sport. A tough thing to get your head round.


I know its all in my head ill feel like the hulk again later


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> I know its all in my head ill feel like the hulk again later


 :thumb: Catch ya later hulk!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Catch ya later hulk!


Haha thanks Keeks!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Not happy with my progress, just sulking because i still look ****


hello mate, just been scanning through this as best i could to get a rough idea of what kinda advise to offer, but bear in mind it is only advice so you can take it or leave it, but i hope i dont cause any offence

i think the the two biggest things that stand out to me, are

1) inconsistency

2) diet

noticed so many changes throughout what i have read that you you dont seem to be giving anything a chance, i know in terms of shocking your body etc people like to change, but the best time to implement these changes are when you are no longer getting results on a current programme, if you are changing weights and rep ranges session to session you cant get a good idea of what lifts your are progressing in, or regressing in.

*diet!!!*

this is the biggest one that i can see, which ties in with the inconsistency..you need to have a good clean diet that you will stick to, because without it, no amount of training or gear use is going to get you results you are happy with, seeing pics of macdonalds and bakewell tarts, chips, shead loads of ketchup, and a **** load of salt, cake, and everything else lol..thats just a recipe for disaster..

there is no denying that you arnt gaining in strength as your listed workouts are backing this up..so you know something is working  but if you want to start seeing body composition changes then you will need to sort the diet out based on the end goal and stick with it

and for your gear use, well it seems like you seem set on staying on, obvs at the end of the day thats you decision, but without getting to grips with those above points iv mentioned, you may as well just be injecting evo oil, as its just gonna be a waste, its only gonna put you in an anabolic state, but thats it you still have to put the hard work in

so mr leonwales..whats it to be


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> hello mate, just been scanning through this as best i could to get a rough idea of what kinda advise to offer, but bear in mind it is only advice so you can take it or leave it, but i hope i dont cause any offence
> 
> i think the the two biggest things that stand out to me, are
> 
> ...


You've not offending me. Id rather you say i look **** than give me nothing. I know my diet isn't the best but i'm trying to add size. I still dont feel ive added enough even if it was fat. I don't want to cut to nothing if you know what i mean. I change my weights weekly because i feel i can do more. Would i be better picking a weight and doing it 3 sets for 10 reps? I like to build up to my maximum. I'm the first to admit my diet has been off for a while but i'm back onto it now.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Also since starting this journal. Ive moved, had a baby (well the misses has) and started a new job. Hope you can forgive me for some of the slack


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> You've not offending me. Id rather you say i look **** than give me nothing. I know my diet isn't the best but i'm trying to add size. I still dont feel ive added enough even if it was fat. I don't want to cut to nothing if you know what i mean. I change my weights weekly because i feel i can do more. Would i be better picking a weight and doing it 3 sets for 10 reps? I like to build up to my maximum. I'm the first to admit my diet has been off for a while but i'm back onto it now.


well im not saying you look **** lol but i understand what you mean by cutting to nothing, thats how i felt when i went from 14stn to 13, at first i thought i looked good, but then realised that the weind could probs blow me away :lol: so i wante dto get as big as i could before cutting again.

i think tom90 mentioned not to be so concerned with scale weight, just go by hwo your lifts are going up, and how you are looking in the mirror, seeing as you are trying to add size, then just try to focus on quality lean gains rather than all out mass because you will end up a fat mess like i did, come my weigh in day im happy with only just a 1lb increase, as i know its gonna be quality gains, you only have to look at my start pics to how im looking now, was 15stone and quite bloated, now im 16stone and getting leaner, and thats just in 12 weeks

as per your sets, i do the same, will start off with light weight and high reps, but increase the weight but reduce the reps, and i go to failure on the last heavy set so i know my muscle has nothing left to give, then next session i will try and beat it by either weight on the bar or even 1 rep

because you are getting stronger in your lifts, as far as your training is going, is fine..no need to change, but smash the diet and stick with it and you will get the results in the mirror too :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> well im not saying you look **** lol but i understand what you mean by cutting to nothing, thats how i felt when i went from 14stn to 13, at first i thought i looked good, but then realised that the weind could probs blow me away :lol: so i wante dto get as big as i could before cutting again.
> 
> i think tom90 mentioned not to be so concerned with scale weight, just go by hwo your lifts are going up, and how you are looking in the mirror, seeing as you are trying to add size, then just try to focus on quality lean gains rather than all out mass because you will end up a fat mess like i did, come my weigh in day im happy with only just a 1lb increase, as i know its gonna be quality gains, you only have to look at my start pics to how im looking now, was 15stone and quite bloated, now im 16stone and getting leaner, and thats just in 12 weeks
> 
> ...


I feel skinny now at 96KG so if i cut im going to feel like a weed haha. Is the decca not blowing you up? I do appreciate the advice mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I feel skinny now at 96KG so if i cut im going to feel like a weed haha. Is the decca not blowing you up? I do appreciate the advice mate.


its blowing my muscles up..but i think the ai and clean food and low sodium is keeping the bloat at bay, plus i recon im getting through about 4-5 litres of water a day, and 3g vit c. i think in 12 weeks i have had 2-3 cheat meals

even the other weekend, my mrs and her mum were sat either side of me with fish and chips, but i was in the middle with my lean beef, sweet potatoes and green beans haha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> its blowing my muscles up..but i think the ai and clean food and low sodium is keeping the bloat at bay, plus i recon im getting through about 4-5 litres of water a day, and 3g vit c. i think in 12 weeks i have had 2-3 cheat meals
> 
> even the other weekend, my mrs and her mum were sat either side of me with fish and chips, but i was in the middle with my lean beef, sweet potatoes and green beans haha


Wow fair play to you mate! Im getting the water and VIT c in but had a few more cheat meals than you


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> its blowing my muscles up..but i think the ai and clean food and low sodium is keeping the bloat at bay, plus i recon im getting through about 4-5 litres of water a day, and 3g vit c. i think in 12 weeks i have had 2-3 cheat meals
> 
> even the other weekend, my mrs and her mum were sat either side of me with fish and chips, but i was in the middle with my lean beef, sweet potatoes and green beans haha


where do you get your beef?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> where do you get your beef?


 @MuscleFood keeps me up to my eyeballs in beef


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still training or what?

Haven't had your usual high quality banter in my journal for a while..


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Is the bantersaurus rex dead?


----------

